# Early Arrivals



## JEFFD (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like its that time of year but it was a little earlier than normal. We usually don't start till June 9 but why wait. Lots of fish on Friday 1 for 1 Saturday was better 2 for 3. A total of 6 fish were caught that I know of on Saturday.

Special thanks to Chris Jamial for getting the season started. BOOM!!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice fish! That had to be fun. 

Congratulations.


----------



## JUSTPASSINGTHROUGH (May 29, 2010)

Way to go !!!! must be nice


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Were were ya'll?

Very nice pictures as well...


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Quality fish!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*TT*

Probably had to BYPASS the OIL MESS and got here quicker!!!! GOOD LUCK CVA34


----------

